# Homosexuality



## Blue Tick (Jul 30, 2007)

Where online can I find a definitive source that will discuss the sin of homosexual. Basically, I need information that shows that homosexuality is unatural, contrary to God's Law, will deal with the issue of enviormental or genetic conditioning. 

I need to read up on homosexuality and why people are enslaved to it.


Blessings,

John


----------



## Davidius (Jul 30, 2007)

I suppose that Leviticus 18 and Romans 1 are good places to start. Seriously, anyone who needs more proof than that does not want to be convinced and, in my opinion, isn't worth answering in his or her folly. 

Homosexuality is a pattern of behavior that is unacceptable from a Christian worldview as well as a secular one. Secularists just don't like to be consistent with their presuppositions. Homosexuality should be seen by a Darwinist as a lifestyle that does not benefit the human species. It should disappear according to Natural Selection if it is "genetic" and should be punished if it is "only a choice."


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 31, 2007)

Greg Bahnsen debate/dialogue on homosexuality.

Word from experience in discussing this issue--unless you are prepared to deal with the "case laws" of the Old Testament, stick with Romans 1. I happen to believe that a lot of that stuff in the Law is relevant today, but a smart unbeliever will call you on it if you appeal to Leviticus--and most people in the Reformed world will get nailed on that point. 

So if you appeal to Leviticus, be ready to get cross-examined on why you don't hold to other case laws (that doesn't invalidate the appeal to Leviticus, but just giving you a heads-up).

And here is an Al Mohler discussion on it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://youtube.com/watch?v=7PA_f3josxM


----------



## Scott Shahan (Jul 31, 2007)

Blue Tick said:


> Where online can I find a definitive source that will discuss the sin of homosexual. Basically, I need information that shows that homosexuality is unatural, contrary to God's Law, will deal with the issue of enviormental or genetic conditioning.
> 
> I need to read up on homosexuality and why people are enslaved to it.
> 
> ...




I thought John Piper's sermon on Romans 1:24-28 is most excellent concerning this particular sin. http://www.desiringgod.org/Resource...he_Other_Dark_Exchange__Homosexuality_Part_1/


----------



## Blue Tick (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks for all of the links!


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jul 31, 2007)

here is a "discussion" I participated in...


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jul 31, 2007)

Two sermons by my pastor -

The Sin of Sodomy, Part 1 

The Sin of Sodomy, Part 2


----------



## BrianLanier (Jul 31, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> Greg Bahnsen debate/dialogue on homosexuality.



Also, if you can get his book, Homosexuality: A Biblical View. Grand Rapids: Baker Book House, 1978.

You may also want to get:

1) Schimdt, Thomas E. Straight & Narrow?: Compassion & Clarity in the Homosexuality Debate. Downers Grove, IL: InterVarsity Press, 1995.

2) (A commonly cited source from the other side) Boswell, John. Christianity, Social Tolerance, and Homosexuality: Gay People in Western Europe from the Beginning of the Christian Era to the Fourteenth Century. Chicago: U of Chicago P, 1980.

These sources should get you pretty up to speed. Also, you may want to do some reading on the philosophy of free-will, determinism, and compatablism. This will help you to understand and refute the relevance of the claim of the homosexual community, "I was born this way".



> Word from experience in discussing this issue--unless you are prepared to deal with the "case laws" of the Old Testament, stick with Romans 1. I happen to believe that a lot of that stuff in the Law is relevant today, but a smart unbeliever will call you on it if you appeal to Leviticus--and most people in the Reformed world will get nailed on that point.
> 
> So if you appeal to Leviticus, be ready to get cross-examined on why you don't hold to other case laws (that doesn't invalidate the appeal to Leviticus, but just giving you a heads-up).



I saw this happen to James White when he debated Barry Lynn on homosexuality--Bahnsen would not have had the same problem. While James still won the debate, it would have been such a stronger case had he not floundered on this question.


----------



## ZackF (Aug 26, 2007)

Blue Tick said:


> Where online can I find a definitive source that will discuss the sin of homosexual. Basically, I need information that shows that homosexuality is unatural, contrary to God's Law, will deal with the issue of enviormental or genetic conditioning.
> 
> I need to read up on homosexuality and why people are enslaved to it.
> 
> ...




The misuse of sexuality in a general sense can also be applied here. Heterosex can be as enslaving as homosex. This is important because many, especially non-homosexuals, are affirming homosexuality for merely libertarian reasons.


----------

